# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 - new CPU support, new features, new options

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.00 - new CPU support, new features, new options* 
MTK 6570 CPU support:
  with NAND memory
  with eMMC memory
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware - Factory Scatter format  [ NAND supported - *WorldFirst and unique*! ]
 Write Firmware - Factory Scatter Format [ NAND supported - *WorldFirst and unique*! ]
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool  
 MTK 6750 CPU support: 
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
 MTK 6755 CPU support: 
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
 MTK 6757 CPU support: 
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
 MTK 6763 CPU support: 
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
 MTK 6797 CPU support: 
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
---  Under Test --- 
 MTK 6758 CPU support: 
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
 MTK 6739 CPU support:
  with NAND memory
  with eMMC memory
 Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
 Read Firmware 
 Write Firmware 
 Read NVRAM
 Write NVRAM
 Repair Security
 Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
 MemoryTool 
 Main 
 - New look and design. All simplified and optimized much, as possible. [ please refer to v2 interface introduction ]
 - New core. All code made from scratch.
 - New boot chain selection mode - automatic ( via defined user combination ) or manual.
 - New connection 
 - Complete error handling and explanation
 - Internal EMIDB cover 99% of existing memory devices on both - NAND and eMMC devices
 - Easy end user customization for adding support for new device etc. 
 Flasher
 - Completely new flasher design, which allow customize whole flashing process [ please refer to v2 interface introduction ] 
 FW Reader 
 - Completely new core, which allow handle all existing types and flash devices. 
 Service
 - Security repair NOT require reboot to meta, not required CDC drivers or whatever else. All direct. 
 - Format FS include different mode, optimized for different secure devices type ( with FORMAT, WRITE protection )
 - During NVRAM read/write SW also verify it condition and data  
 MEMORY TOOL activated!
 Easy, fast and ultimate solution now come in MTK too!
 - Support eMMC and NAND flash IC secure
 - Allow READ, WRITE, ERASE partitions
 - Show partitions states and info only for eMMC devices
 - Allow RE-init PMT ( from scatter )  
 Other
 Lot of other changes from v1 line, which not mandatory to mention 
Known issues/warnings/info: 
 1. [NAND on MT6570] v1712, v1736 loader packages NOT SHOULD BE USED! Since they have ftl/ecc errors!
 In result you will give read/write FW errors and rest problems at all. 
 Recommend use v1724 for FACTORY FW flashing, v18xx line for Infinity FW Flash Read and Write
 2. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases "stuck on logo" devices can be fixed only via FFU (whole flash) format!
 1. [NAND on MT6570] UBI SPARSE image flashing may take MUCH time (up to 5 minutes and more) for some devices!
 3. [MEMORY TOOL] Partitions state on MEMORY TOOL will be empty in MT6570 NAND phones, it is normal and cannot be fixed.
 Read-write data, which you want, ignore "EMPTY" states.
 4. [MEMORY TOOL] Old protocol secure devices (MT6750/MT6755) - LeEco and similar
 In some cases WIPE partition may not work!
 5. ADL checksum MAY NOT WORK CORRECT on MT6570 NAND/eMMC devices! Result - stuck after system/userdata partition flashing
 6. FileSyhstems flashing on some SBC-enabled devices ( except   SYSTEM/CACHE/USER ) may fail! Solution - exclude them from flashing   list.
 7. Device with NV_TYPE2 security may not work yet for repair sec!   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 13 years (2005 - 2018) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

_مشكور علي المتابعه_

----------

